
Intelligence and all-cause mortality in a sample of Scottish Mental Survey 1947 - gwern
https://academic.oup.com/ije/article/doi/10.1093/ije/dyx168/4085882/Intelligence-and-allcause-mortality-in-the-6Day
======
reasonattlm
Earlier findings from the same study data led with "Childhood intelligence was
inversely associated with all major causes of death":
[https://doi.org/10.1136/bmj.j2708](https://doi.org/10.1136/bmj.j2708)

There is definitely a conversation taking place in the research community
regarding the degree to which the genetics of intelligence and the genetics of
physical robustness overlap to provide some contribution to the intelligence-
longevity relationship. The size of the longevity-wealth and intelligence-
education-wealth relationships make it challenging of course, which is why
much of the more interesting data is in lower species.

Bees, for example: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/old-and-
wise/](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/old-and-wise/)

"The ability to handle stress could be a component of system integrity; better
overall stress resilience may contribute to both higher IQ scores and longer
life."

There are still twin studies in our species, of course:
[http://www.lse.ac.uk/website-
archive/newsAndMedia/news/archi...](http://www.lse.ac.uk/website-
archive/newsAndMedia/news/archives/2015/07/Link-between-intelligence-and-
longevity-is-mostly-genetic.aspx)

“Our research shows that the link between intelligence and longer life is
mostly genetic. So, to the extent that being smarter plays a role in doing a
top job, the association between top jobs and longer lifespans is more a
result of genes than having a big desk. However, it’s important to emphasise
that the association between intelligence and lifespan is small. So you can’t,
for example, deduce your child’s likely lifespan from how he or she does in
their exams this summer.”

And GWAS studies over large populations:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/MP.2015.225](http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/MP.2015.225)

"These findings indicate that a substantial level of pleiotropy exists between
cognitive abilities and many human mental and physical health disorders and
traits and that it can be used to predict phenotypic variance across samples."

